# Bought a new hand opperated tool today



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally broke down and bought a hand tool :-D


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Didn't realize they still made nice metal ones like that.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

The same reason that I do not use one of those is the same reason I rarely use a hand saw. I'm lazy. Mechanical for me! You sure can get a "real pencil" sharper than a mechanical but the point doesn't last long enough to make it worth it for me.

But it is a nice pencil sharpener :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I use one of several of those every day. I have them scattered around the shop. I use #4s mainly, and the point lasts pretty good-even for marking hand cut dovetail pins. I use #2s for some things.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I just bought the same pencil sharpener for my shop as well. Surprisingly it is probably the favorite addition I've made to my shop for a while - it is much nicer having sharp pencils around and they are nicer for layout than the mechanical pencils I was using.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

here is the proper sharpener for a galoot ...

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=68746&cat=1,42936,42452


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a dowel tapering device for spinning tops and such....


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

The Xacto I bought from one of the office big boxes doesn't always put the tip in the middle. I like the old Berols better. There are always some on ebay. I even bought some NOS replacement guts for some off there a while back.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ber...047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c7b78177

I'm also partial to Berol Mirado pencils. The leads last the longest between sharpenings, and they make a very smooth line. Unfortunately, like most everything else, they got bought out, and now they are all made on the other side of the planet. Fortunately, I had stocked up, and have more than a lifetime supply. Once in a while they come up on ebay too. High mileage crossword puzzlers go for them too. I keep boxes of them sitting around the shop. They're getting increasingly harder to find in 3s and 4s, but occasionally they turn up.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is a really old one of the same model. It only sharpens one side of the pencil. but if you turn it while cranking, it get's the job done.
The Dollar Store has a pack of 5 Scripto mechanicals for a buck. I bought five packs. I'm good for a while.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Works like a charm. And the Hanson Sure-Point pencils are pretty good too!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Mine is a really old one of the same model. It only sharpens one side of the pencil. but if you turn it while cranking, it get's the job done.
> The Dollar Store has a pack of 5 Scripto mechanicals for a buck. I bought five packs. I'm good for a while.


Which pencils are they? Are they like the old ones with a clear barrel, and replaceable eraser, and use the long leads in the little box with the slide out divided wood tray? Remember those?








 








.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't stand mechanical pencils for the shop....gotta be a good old wood case Ticonderoga for me...


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I usually use a carpenter pencil... I have a lead holder style pencil I bought that never breaks but leaves a bit of a light line, and I have a mechanical pencil mostly for notes or when I'm using an incra ruler that requires it, but in the latter the lead will break sometimes just getting stuck in the grain on oak or ash.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I keep a few sharpeners similar to these around. A couple in the tool box, one in my pocket, and near the saws. Very handy, as they are small, store shavings, and make nice points on #2 pencils.








 








.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Finally broke down and bought a hand tool :-D


I used the upgrade electric version myself. Its between my stereo and toolbox on the shelf. It gets ALOT of use, but mainly cause I hate anything except a sharp point so I re-sharpen constantly.


----------

